# 2016 Cervelo R3 Disc



## MMsRepBike

EB15: All-new Cervelo R3 Disc prepares for the races under MTN Qubeka, more

Did he say 135mm rear hub?

Are they stupid? Is the new standard not 142mm with 12mm thru axle?
Everyone else is building 142mm yet they chose a custom dished crank and 135mm? This bike can't run Shimano cranks?

And is that two different length chainstays? Tire clearance is also tight?
You can't fit 28mm tires on this? Are you serious?

They need better engineers, this is a disaster.

edit: don't forget to read the comments in the bike rumor article.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

In summary: "their philosophy about the dropout is that it’s too hard to do it the right way, so they’ll give you a bodge job solution, at Cervelo prices."


----------



## apn

I sure hope this isn't becoming a trend; first Spesh not willing to "compromise" their Tarmac (requires custom wheel w/ inboard cassette), and now Cervelo requiring a hacked chainset...

I'm in the market for a carbon-framed, Di2 disc bike that adheres to the 12x142 TA standard. The only manufacturers that I see coming close in their 2016 models are Canyon and Scott.

It's still early days yet, but other manufacturers seem to be hanging onto their QR product or playing the waiting game. I've looked at Trek (iirc, Domane = 15mm TA), Cannondale, Pinarello, Orbea, BMC, Specialized, De Rosa, Bianchi and maybe a few others and have yet to find the spec I want.


----------



## MMsRepBike

Check out Focus.


----------



## vic bastige

After listening to the pitch, I'll simply say "nope".


----------



## antihero77

Looks like the r3 disc might not happen. Major problems with the crank. There was a huge manufacturing error. They should of adopted to the standard.


----------



## 5DII

antihero77 said:


> Looks like the r3 disc might not happen. Major problems with the crank. There was a huge manufacturing error. They should of adopted to the standard.



do you have any more info about this? havent seen anything about it


----------



## ozzybmx

So its nearly halfway through its diet as they are definitely no lightweight bike straight off the shelf.

So far:

FSA Crank - Sram Red
FSA SLK seatpost - 3T Team Stylus
FSA SLK stem - 100mm 3T Team stealth (110mm 3T team in pic)
FSA Handlebars - 3T Erganova team stealth
FSA PF30 BB - Kogel ceramic
Fizik saddle - Spech Power Pro
Ultegra 11-25 cass - Dura-ace 11-28
Conti tyres and tubes - Schwalbe One Pro tubeless with 25ml stans.

In the next week when the rims arrive, as I just got the tracking #.

Hed Ardennes GP+ wheelset - Nextie 38mm carbon tubeless, Tune King/Kong 100x12 142x12 hubs and Sapim CX Ray spokes.
Shimano 140mm freeza centrelock rotors - Sram 6 bolt Centreline 140's

Down from ~8kg (with pedals, cages, garmin mount ect) to ~7.5kg, the wheelset and rotors will drop about 400g off it and bring it to about ~7.1kg

Only thing left to swap now is the groupset...


----------



## Wood Devil

I'd like to see the S5 with discs.


----------



## boogermin

How's the shifting with the SRAM cranks? Is shifting noticeably "sub-optimal"? Or, is it fine as long as you avoid x-chaining?



ozzybmx said:


> So its nearly halfway through its diet as they are definitely no lightweight bike straight off the shelf.
> 
> So far:
> 
> FSA Crank - Sram Red
> FSA SLK seatpost - 3T Team Stylus
> FSA SLK stem - 100mm 3T Team stealth (110mm 3T team in pic)
> FSA Handlebars - 3T Erganova team stealth
> FSA PF30 BB - Kogel ceramic
> Fizik saddle - Spech Power Pro
> Ultegra 11-25 cass - Dura-ace 11-28
> Conti tyres and tubes - Schwalbe One Pro tubeless with 25ml stans.
> 
> In the next week when the rims arrive, as I just got the tracking #.
> 
> Hed Ardennes GP+ wheelset - Nextie 38mm carbon tubeless, Tune King/Kong 100x12 142x12 hubs and Sapim CX Ray spokes.
> Shimano 140mm freeza centrelock rotors - Sram 6 bolt Centreline 140's
> 
> Down from ~8kg (with pedals, cages, garmin mount ect) to ~7.5kg, the wheelset and rotors will drop about 400g off it and bring it to about ~7.1kg
> 
> Only thing left to swap now is the groupset...


----------



## jta

MMsRepBike said:


> EB15: All-new Cervelo R3 Disc prepares for the races under MTN Qubeka, more
> 
> Did he say 135mm rear hub?
> 
> Are they stupid? Is the new standard not 142mm with 12mm thru axle?
> Everyone else is building 142mm yet they chose a custom dished crank and 135mm? This bike can't run Shimano cranks?
> 
> And is that two different length chainstays? Tire clearance is also tight?
> You can't fit 28mm tires on this? Are you serious?
> 
> They need better engineers, this is a disaster.
> 
> edit: don't forget to read the comments in the bike rumor article.


Sorry digging up an old thread, but is the 135mm rear axle spacing still a problem, or has the industry adopted this standard as well? Also, Shimano seems to have addressed issues in chainline with the new DA 9100 and Ultegra 8000 group sets. It looks like I can pick up a 2016 R3 Disc on closeout, but was wondering if it will cause problems. 

Any input would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## ozzybmx

jta said:


> Sorry digging up an old thread, but is the 135mm rear axle spacing still a problem, or has the industry adopted this standard as well? Also, Shimano seems to have addressed issues in chainline with the new DA 9100 and Ultegra 8000 group sets. It looks like I can pick up a 2016 R3 Disc on closeout, but was wondering if it will cause problems.
> 
> Any input would be appreciated, thanks.


The Cervelo R3 disc (as the first released 2016 model) came out with 142 x 12mm thru axle on the rear, I have a set of MTB Tune King/Kong hubs built into a 1440g disc wheelset. Front Cervelo disc fork is 100 x 12mm.

QR was 135mm with 2 x 3.5mm spuds to locate the axle in the dropouts, 142mm is simply the same with the spuds now part of the axle instead of locating in the frame.


----------



## jta

ozzybmx said:


> The Cervelo R3 disc (as the first released 2016 model) came out with 142 x 12mm thru axle on the rear, I have a set of MTB Tune King/Kong hubs built into a 1440g disc wheelset. Front Cervelo disc fork is 100 x 12mm.
> 
> QR was 135mm with 2 x 3.5mm spuds to locate the axle in the dropouts, 142mm is simply the same with the spuds now part of the axle instead of locating in the frame.


Thanks for the info. I passed on the R3. I decided that if I'm going to get another bike, I should go more towards a sportive/endurance geometry with disc brakes.


----------



## ozzybmx

jta said:


> Thanks for the info. I passed on the R3. I decided that if I'm going to get another bike, I should go more towards a sportive/endurance geometry with disc brakes.


Its not too bad a bike for longer rides but the geo is definitely more aggressive than sportive/endurance bikes, especially if you have the stem slammed.

I have just ticked over 10,000km on mine the week before chrissy, still think of it as one of my newer bikes even know its now got the record for the longest recorded distance I have travelled on a dedicated bike.... always seem to unpurposely sell them around the 8k mark Strava tells me.

Absolutely no intention of changing it out anytime soon.


----------



## jta

ozzybmx said:


> Its not too bad a bike for longer rides but the geo is definitely more aggressive than sportive/endurance bikes, especially if you have the stem slammed.
> 
> I have just ticked over 10,000km on mine the week before chrissy, still think of it as one of my newer bikes even know its now got the record for the longest recorded distance I have travelled on a dedicated bike.... always seem to unpurposely sell them around the 8k mark Strava tells me.
> 
> Absolutely no intention of changing it out anytime soon.


Yup, I have an R3 with rim brakes. Love it, but don't need another just for the disc brakes. Figure if I spend 2-3.5K on another bike, it'll be something with a different type of geometry and build, i.e., Cannondale Synapse or Canyon Endurace with wide tires clearance and disc brakes.


----------

